# Top Gear BBC 2 NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Top Gear BBC 2 NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## David-R (Apr 18, 2011)

I want one of those Hummer Mauraders!


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

Be watching it on iplayer later


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

The M1:argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

///M1...

Well....speachless


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

You mean 1M

This is an M1










:argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

She was rather tasty, yum yum.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> You mean 1M
> 
> This is an M1
> 
> ...


So sorry your mistaken, it's the M1 

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Secret...hots/BMW-M1-2011-or-a-1-series-by-M-Division/


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Did you see the paint on that fake jag as the sun hit it? Amazing!!!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That new Jag E Type look-a-like is fantastic! :argie:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ohh man I want a marauder for work :argie:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

If the rest of the series are as good as tonight's episode, then we're in for a treat. I didn't even mind the SIARPC given it was Alice Cooper, so not a single moment of duffness for me. By crikey these new Minis are getting butt ugly though...


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

STEALTH K3 said:


> So sorry your mistaken, it's the M1
> 
> http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Secret...hots/BMW-M1-2011-or-a-1-series-by-M-Division/


That article is over a year old! 

Enjoyed tonight's episode. I think the key with modern TG, before all the naysayers come along, is don't take it too seriously


----------



## runboy (Apr 15, 2007)

What an ending. Nearly as good as that a year or so ago with Clarkson driving off into the sunset with some aerial shots. Maybe the government should make watching tonight's ending piece mandatory as part of the Britishness test.....


----------



## NarN (Jun 24, 2011)

Missed it...Was washing the Astra LOL


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Its the 1 series M coupe - most definitely not M1

The Eagle Speedster is not an E Type a like - it is an E Type that is completely rebuilt / re-engineered

http://www.jaguarspeedster.com/

Good start to the series, just wish they would get rid of SIARPC - waste of 5 minutes


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Would actually do unspeakable things for an Eagle Speedster...





And Amy Williams for that matter :argie:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

That 1 Series M Coupe looked stunning. :argie:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

runboy said:


> What an ending. Nearly as good as that a year or so ago with Clarkson driving off into the sunset with some aerial shots. Maybe the government should make watching tonight's ending piece mandatory as part of the Britishness test.....


Goose bump moment :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Cracking episode, nice to see some of the good cinematography coming back into it. Amy Williams :argie:, the 1 series was nice, and the 2 iconic cars with the original mini and the E type.

Anyone else looked up how many cars are left of their model, 629 Rover 620ti's registered this year.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Just about to watch it on iPlayer now, good to see positive comments about it


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

pooma said:


> Anyone else looked up how many cars are left of their model, 629 Rover 620ti's registered this year.


Been checking all the rare Metro's 

It was a good start to the series, loved James' face with that sequential shifter in the new Mini lol


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Loved that BMW and the Jaguar was something special.


----------



## andy-d (Sep 30, 2009)

dont care how much the new E-type costs, i So want one.






(if its more than 1.04 tho im a bit strapped atm)


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Thought that was pretty good!!


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

Just watched it, thought it was fantastic, want that paint on the eagle speedster, 

Admit it, how many went on auto trader to check prices on e types?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222698


----------

